# Fursuits that make you drool.



## shebawolf145 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ever see a fursuit that just gives you shivers down your spine from its hawtness?

Post them here.

I'll go first (duh)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1774628/


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits are the least sexy thing  on earth, if only because you know the person underneath it is so hideous they  need to wear a smelly mascot costume to have any hope of getting laid :V .


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Whitenoise said:


> Fursuits are the least sexy thing  on earth, if only because you know the person underneath it is so hideous they  need to wear a smelly mascot costume to have any hope of getting laid :V .



Not always.
A lot of the time, yes, but not always.
Generally fursuits are just not sexy because.... they're not, no real reason beyond that D:


----------



## haynari (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Ro4dk1ll said:


> Not always.
> A lot of the time, yes, but not always.
> Generally fursuits are just not sexy because.... they're not, no real reason beyond that D:


 
Yeah. I don't think fursuits are sexy at all.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> Ever see a fursuit that just gives you shivers down your spine from its hawtness?



Hmmm... shivers yes, but more from rapidly the growing sense of terror that I may have only seconds to escape before being surrounded by fursuiters; closed in and circled like prey while outstretched arms and giant heads slowly approach for hugs and glomps.

So ah... no, can't say I know of any such fursuit.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I find fursuits cute, but not sexy.

And, oh gods no offense to the fursuiter linked, but that picture... what he was wearing... it looked like a Rubix Cube exploded on him.  I'm sorry D: lol


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



FoxyMcCloud said:


> I find fursuits cute, but not sexy.
> 
> And, oh gods no offense to the fursuiter linked, but that picture... what he was wearing... it looked like a Rubix Cube exploded on him. I'm sorry D: lol


 
Damn that was harsh XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i like pretty much all of them 
but i dont think they are sexy or hot^^
well... i guess they are pretty hot in summer but i dont think thats what you  mean


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

None.

Ever.

(Though I've not yet seen any nice female dragon fursuits or w/e >_>)

Edit: (Never gonna happen)


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

fursuits are ugly as fuck

i still mantain that future-fursuits may kick ass, but that's no reason to own one today


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits are creepy. 

Those who wear them are creepy.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i like Rukario71's Fursuit ... i want it soo bad >.<


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Okay... fine: The 10th Godzilla suit,with the 1991 tweaks.  Incredibly sexy looking beast in a fantasy sense, BUT... not so much as to forget about the fact that there's a very hot, smelly human _inside_ the suit, and that the suit cost nearly $100K.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits are pretty creepy to me, much in the sense that kigurumi is - Namely, the unchanging, always-staring expressions, the motionless face, and the muffled voice. Some look pretty good, but that's about as far as it goes. Mascots and the like have always creeped me out.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I'm not really into fursuits, but I thought this one was particularly well made:





Dunno who it is.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

oi you people are so difficult. "I find tenticles hot but omg fursuits are so nasty"

There are some sexy suits out there. They are pretty much like many of the drawings you see, except they move. OOOO scary.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> oi you people are so difficult. "I find tenticles hot but omg fursuits are so nasty"


I don't like tentacles, either, though I don't _mind_ them, much in the same way I don't particularly cringe in fear at the sight of a fursuit. I think it'd be awkward to come face to face with a fursuiter, though, especially one with a "budget" fursuit. Especially bad are the ones that are always smiling. I don't know, it looks quite unnatural. I think in order for me to get over that, I'd need to make my own with a bunch of motors and stuff that weigh several tons so that facial expressions wouldn't be permanent. It'd have to have like a couple of cameras inside to monitor my own face, and have a small Nano-ITX computer on-board running some flavour of Linux (or maybe even some kinda compatible handheld). Maybe even put a small 7-inch LCD multifunction display in there and a small set of speakers. Have a camera on the back of my head and make it a rear-view mirror, or watch movies, or IM/etc.

Oh god, that'd make me even worse. And yet, it would actually be pretty awesome to walk around inside a furry computer. Actually... ... Hmm. That sounds pretty awesome aside from carrying around as much weight as a US Marine would, without the ability to kill anything with it.



> There are some sexy suits out there. They are pretty much like many of the drawings you see, except they move. OOOO scary.


No doubt there are sexy suits, but for the most part, the expression never changes, the movement is stiff, the entire suit is generally heavily-padded, and it's just kinda creepy - In most cases not at all like what I see in those drawings.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I don't find them "hot" but this one is my favorite suit. It's so cute.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I don't find fursuits sexy, but I see them as a good way to express personality. 

Here's my fave: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1883957 ^^


----------



## Sernion (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq8xuVnB-Pk&feature=related The wolf suit from this commercial. Of course, without the boobs.
It might be CG since its a commercial and all, but nothing else have caught my attention so far. And not likely will.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I love Foxer's fursuit http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1026725 ... the detail he put into it to match his drawing style is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



FoxyMcCloud said:


> I find fursuits cute, but not sexy.
> 
> And, oh gods no offense to the fursuiter linked, but that picture... what he was wearing... it looked like a Rubix Cube exploded on him. I'm sorry D: lol


 
Wow...

That was a random comment.
You get an ego cookie for that one.
The comment alone made me almost fall out of my chair.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



PriestRevan said:


> Fursuits are creepy.
> 
> Those who wear them are creepy.



Jen Seng is creepy? I'm sure she would be rather surprised to hear that.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I don't mind them, some are even rather attractive. Not really in a sexual way, but if it's exceptionally well-made, it can be rather alluring. But it has to be well-made. Good god nothing is more offensive than a poorly made fursuit. If you're basically not a professional or can't find one to make it, DON'T TRY please. The results can be just as bad as badly-made anime cosplay. Except with fursuits you can generally hide your extra pounds; cosplay you'd better damn well be the size and fitness of the character you're playing, or it looks _really really bad._

There's this one suit of a hyena girl with a leather belt that I can't remember who it is that is really good-looking, and Jen Seng's Spunky suit is just freaking adorable. It helps that she's less than 5 feet tall. Go on, tell me she's not friggin adorable in that thing.

So yeah, it's all a matter of effort. Do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> oi you people are so difficult. "I find tenticles hot but omg fursuits are so nasty"
> 
> There are some sexy suits out there. They are pretty much like many of the drawings you see, except they move. OOOO scary.



the problem with the suits is a certain inescapable _shoddiness_, really

if they did what they try to do at all well, they wouldn't be nearly so mockable


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> oi you people are so difficult. "I find tenticles hot but omg fursuits are so nasty"
> 
> There are some sexy suits out there. They are pretty much like many of the drawings you see, except they move. OOOO scary.



I don't find tenticles hot :V .


----------



## Tycho (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits =/= sexy.  They just don't look right.  They're OBVIOUSLY suits.  For them to be sexy, they would have to be much more "natural" in how they look and how they fit/move with the wearer.  And while the fursuit heads are cute sometimes I can't imagine calling any of them SEXY.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Didn't some faggot try to nail a bear at an outdoor fursuit orgy and get mauled to death? I want to make a  thread about it but I have too many awesome points at the moment :V .


----------



## RANQuickFox (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

While Im not big on fursuiting myself, I have seen a few that impress me with their quality.

http://au.youtube.com/user/rabbitinthem00n
http://au.youtube.com/user/GingerVixen
http://au.youtube.com/user/ZigZagSexytigerskunk
http://au.youtube.com/user/winfoxi
http://au.youtube.com/user/Stria1

These I would call sexy... as far as I know most or all of them are actually females playing female characters, not transvestites, but it wouldnt disturb me overmuch to learn otherwise, since they are very convincing and put on a good show.

I like rabbitinthem00n and winfoxi's skin-tight and minimalist approach to cosplay / fursuiting... that way it's their actual figure they are showing off, and the bulkier the suit the more likely its actually a dude inside.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I used to have a similar "ewww fursuits" view like some of the people who posted in this thread, but I've come across some stuff like this that have really fucked with my head  The really well made ones turn me on sometimes I have to admit. It's still fucking weird though when I really think about it but sometimes the illusion is just too good.

Other really good ones:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1495311/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1747401/

:3
I could definitely find a lot more but I want to go to bed.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Ok here's one with a very sexy look.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/806530/


----------



## Defiant (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Go to youtube and look for videos from or containing "Ginger Vixen". I try not to think of furry and fursuits as a fetish. But that one gives me 3 legged walk just imagining if it were real. But I'm sure there is a guy in it.  And I keep telling myself that.
   And to whoever thinks the suits are creepy , well , guess that makes me creepy. Not that I wear mine to try and get random douchebags in bed. Thats just trashy.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Alright, I have to admit that some fursuits look good, but only in craftsmanship.  I just don't get turned on by them, and they don't make me drool.  Most of them just make me think of sports mascots

Except maybe the lycan suits from the first underworld movie.  those things are awesome ^_^


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

its all in the eye of the beholder.

I think many things are sexy, and many things that are not.

Some suits look like crap and others are just down right eatable.

but thats me.  and I don't fit the normal furry type.  I have been a furry for 30+ years, I am well educated, work hard for a living and I clean up very well.


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



jagdwolf said:


> but thats me.  and I don't fit the normal furry type.  I *have been a furry for 30+ years*, I am well educated, work hard for a living and I clean up very well.



Holy hell son you must've been there on the Seventh Day when Gallacci rested. (He saw that all was good and made in His image.) That was way back when fuckin Minerva Mink was a doodle on a cocktail napkin in a biker bar.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Not really into fur suits. but i think i like BD's the best. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/904231/


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

King Shepherd by BlondeFoxy is not bad


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

This is the sexiest fursuit, mystery is now solved :V .

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/furry/images/8/81/AC_2007_Ooga_Chaka.JPG


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Dude , you are at least 12 cans short of a 6 pack!


----------



## Jesie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

... *counts on fingers* wait....


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I'll have to refer to the first fursuit that I ever saw that made me realize they've gone beyond 'Mascot':
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=1gbNdZAlKtU

Yes, I's new 

Z


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Defiant said:


> Dude , you are at least 12 cans short of a 6 pack!



Negative six cans, impossible D: !


----------



## Koda (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I've seen 2 incredibly awesome fursuits. And amazingly, both were females! 

Chelsea:
http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1400s.jpg
http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1401s.jpg
http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1402s.jpg
OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1420.jpg [big]  

Unknown, taken at anthrocon:
http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1232.JPG [big]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1402s.jpgOMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1420.jpg [big]



What the fuck is that pink thing D: ?



Koda said:


> Unknown, taken at anthrocon:
> http://rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1232.JPG [big]



It's a trap :V .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

To me, I find fursuits to be a cool way to act out a character, and with that, have a good appearance. My fave is Twitch since I met the guy at MFF and he suits his suit. *boot to the head*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twitchdawoof/


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Its far and few between the number of suits I can say I find "hot"
But I really do every once in a while find a cute husky that catches my eye or a regal dragon.

I am a big fan of mascot worship though, and fursuits are one of the main things that keeps me obsessed with the furry fandom.

I attended Further Confusion this year as my first convention and finally got to see fursuits close up and in person.
Its changed my attitude on them a little bit now that I've had a peek into the headless lounge, but 90% of the time I get a lot more caught up in the fantasy of the character itself and forget about the person underneath, being okay to find them sexy in the fur.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Nightweaver said:


> Holy hell son you must've been there on the Seventh Day when Gallacci rested. (He saw that all was good and made in His image.) That was way back when fuckin Minerva Mink was a doodle on a cocktail napkin in a biker bar.


 

I remember watching a furry movie called Animalympics.  I had watched all the standard cartoons,  and like a few of them, but this movie just turned me totally furry.  


And naw, I was not there one the 7th day when he rested, I was at work... I was there however, when he said let there be light......

and I flipped the switch.

Old fur=/= dead fur.  Still chasing tails.  

PS.  Minerva Mink was freekin hot!


----------



## Koda (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Whitenoise said:


> What the fuck is that pink thing D: ?




XD I have no idea. I had the wrong image uploaded anyway. I meant to upload 

So...
OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG

 



Whitenoise said:


> It's a trap :V .


???


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



CAThulu said:


> Except maybe the lycan suits from the first underworld movie.  those things are awesome ^_^



Agreed!  We just saw the latest flick last night, and the Lycans are sexy beasts for sure. ^_^  Now that's a suit I'd love to have.

BUT!!  It's still a suit, not the real thing, so ah... my appreciation can only go so far.


----------



## Ginger Vixen (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Huh ?  FYI ... IRL I am a girl.  I do not hide this fact.  Check out my gallery on FA, there is a RL pic of me there.  Also, I don't hide my identity at cons - you'll find me walking around with my buds Zig, Rabbit and Stria.  You can find me ... I am the girl in the group.  Jeeks ...


----------



## Ginger Vixen (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Really ?  Well, you are absolutely incorrect.  You've never heard of padding ?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> XD I have no idea. I had the wrong image uploaded anyway. I meant to upload
> 
> So...
> OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG
> ...



Beetlejuice!


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0&feature=channel_page

I love the animated ears and mouth. Perfectly synced, and very nice suit.

Anyways, this is a woman that goes by the name of Loriana. Simply, hand-down the best (and sexiest) fursuit of all time.

However, this post will be disregarded and eventually lost in this thread, so don't pay any heed to it. xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> XD I have no idea. I had the wrong image uploaded anyway. I meant to upload
> 
> So...
> OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG
> ...



That pink thing's there again, what the crap is that thing D: ?

Also if you don't know what a trap is well, if you ever manage to get up close and personal with that oh so sexy "female" and I'm confident you'll find out :V .


----------



## Koda (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I know, she's just so... fabulous!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



kewlhotrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0&feature=channel_page
> 
> I love the animated ears and mouth. Perfectly synced, and very nice suit.
> 
> ...



I didn't pass by that suiter during MFF 08. |D


----------



## Pacific Island (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

If the person underneath the fursuit is sexy, then I will think the fursuit is sexy.

>=3


----------



## Defiant (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

How is this? I am the one who mentions Ginger's suit , and here they are now posting in this thread.
   SO the one on the orange (husky?) is actually a woman? They are few and far between. The pics are form furfright. I was there. Got pics of a friend with the orange (husky?).
   ANd Ginger... Actually a woman? How can this be?


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



LizardKing said:


> (Though I've not yet seen any nice female dragon fursuits or w/e >_>)


Beastcub made one, and it's got giant boobs. Still wouldn't call it sexy though - I just thought I'd tell you it's been done. Actually, I'll just show you so you don't have to look. Bottom right hand side of this picture.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Midi Bear said:


> Beastcub made one, and it's got giant boobs. Still wouldn't call it sexy though - I just thought I'd tell you it's been done. Actually, I'll just show you so you don't have to look. Bottom right hand side of this picture.



NOTE: i did not make them as big as the ref's and made them as big as i felt comfortable with...then the customer altered the boobs and made them bigger >__<


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



PriestRevan said:


> Fursuits are creepy.
> 
> Those who wear them are creepy.



In the same way that clowns are creepy?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



beyondspecies said:


> In the same way that clowns are creepy?



Oh god clowns are creepy.

Take off that damn makeup and put on real clothes.  Ye gods.  Frightening.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Beastcub said:


> NOTE: i did not make them as big as the ref's and made them as big as i felt comfortable with...then the customer altered the boobs and made them bigger >__<



Lol, sad thing is that's probably not the worst thing that someone's done to a suit you made for them :V .


----------



## Defiant (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

WHats the obsession with beachball tits? Thats just nasty and ungodly unnatural.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Defiant said:


> WHats the obsession with beachball tits? Thats just nasty and ungodly unnatural.


 
It's the same as a cock size. For the most part, only guys care about their cock size. Same with girls, for the most part they're the only ones concerned about their boobs.

Ahhhhh insecurity. 

Z


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Zaaz said:


> It's the same as a cock size. For the most part, only guys care about their cock size. Same with girls, for the most part they're the only ones concerned about their boobs.
> 
> Ahhhhh insecurity.
> 
> Z



In some cases, it's the opposite with characters...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Zaaz said:


> It's the same as a cock size. For the most part, only guys care about their cock size. Same with girls, for the most part they're the only ones concerned about their boobs.
> 
> Ahhhhh insecurity.
> 
> Z


I guess I'm just abnormal in liking normal-sized cocks and small tits.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I just want a knot.  everthing else is just extra.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

My wang is of average and adequate size. I think? ANything more the DD boobs is just excessive. There is no need for anything larger than a honeydew size boob on a suit. Roxy Cat needs to be killed for violation of this rule. The character , not the person. Just had to ake that clear.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Umm....wow. No.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

How about a girl who happens to hate boobs? I hate them..they are nothing but big nasty globs of fat.


----------



## Glennjam (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> XD I have no idea. I had the wrong image uploaded anyway. I meant to upload
> 
> So...
> OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG
> ...



I feel sorry for that child XD

Also I see Tzup at the top =D I instantly approve of this photo :3


----------



## Magikian (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG



I know the dude that is in the suit in the top center.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lnqtFTWqBwM&feature=channel_page


Very Lulzy.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

jesus christ D:


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Perverted Impact said:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lnqtFTWqBwM&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> Very Lulzy.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

\fffffffffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

The Jaguar one is even better.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

DOOD. I thought the zebra one was neat XD

Too much package though >.< =P

The Doberman and Jaguar could use some more facial-structure and such. The doberman just looks like a human with a muzzle, and the Jaguar doesn't even look to be wearing a mask at all!

That being said, that Harlequin one was uber creepy o.o

**WANTS TO SEE FEMALES**


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Let me just say to all these people who say that 'fursuits are creepy and the people in them are creepy'... well, you obviously don't know many fursuiters. All my fursuiting friends are cute, mature and sweet people. Not to mention I know plenty of younger female 'suiters (myself included). So there.

Also padding is a def. clue as to whether or not a female suit is inhabited by a male person (I've found the suits with the biggest padded tits contain men). But there are exceptions to the rule, although most female suiters do not use padding, and in some cases the thickness of the fur will conceal our natural bust... so sometimes it's a bit hard to sex a fursuiter.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kilcodo said:


> Also padding is a def. clue as to whether or not a female suit is inhabited by a male person (I've found the suits with the biggest padded tits contain men). But there are exceptions to the rule, although most female suiters do not use padding, and in some cases the thickness of the fur will conceal our natural bust... *so sometimes it's a bit hard to sex a fursuiter.*



must... resist... extreme... sophomoric... humor...


----------



## Defiant (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I am also a suiter. I am dam strange , but not creepy at all.
   I also know a few female suiters. ANd I agree with what Kilcodo said. It's hard to tell one of my friends is a female when in suit. SHe makes her own and they don't accentuate her breasts at all. And her's aren't exactly small. SHe hides them well in the suit.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kilcodo said:


> Let me just say to all these people who say that 'fursuits are creepy and the people in them are creepy'... well, you obviously don't know many fursuiters. All my fursuiting friends are cute, mature and sweet people. Not to mention I know plenty of younger female 'suiters (myself included). So there.



THANK YOU!!! *hugs* you are so right!


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



German-Shepherd said:


> I don't find fursuits sexy, but I see them as a good way to express personality.
> 
> Here's my fave: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1883957 ^^



That's a nice one!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

That one is cool.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Nargle said:


> DOOD. I thought the zebra one was neat XD
> 
> Too much package though >.< =P
> 
> ...



I'm afraid there's no such thing. If it looks like a female, run, run like the wind D: .


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid there's no such thing. If it looks like a female, run, run like the wind D: .



What if it is female but looks male hmm? I'm female but when I get a full suit I don't want to look female. Meaning basically I don't want boobs.


----------



## Tucuxi (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Koda said:


> XD I have no idea. I had the wrong image uploaded anyway. I meant to upload
> 
> So...
> OMG who's that STANDING OUT?? http://www.rhysman.com/furry/IMG_1418.JPG
> ...



I know who you mean, but my eye went immediately to that amazing gemsbok!


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Anything by ScribbleFox is hotttt (the eyes make the suits). I don't like one suit in particular, I go by the builders style. Although http://www.grudgepuppy.furaffinity.net/view/1881535/ is a sexy example. Nice suit Kenova


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://db.fursuit.org/img/suits/1214/Neo6470.jpg its almost too perfect


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> What if it is female but looks male hmm? I'm female but when I get a full suit I don't want to look female. Meaning basically I don't want boobs.



This is exactly my point, if it looks female it's not, because all the women wear male fursuits to avoid being grabbed by all the socially retarded furfag creepers that infest cons :V .


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



kewlhotrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0&feature=channel_page
> 
> I love the animated ears and mouth. Perfectly synced, and very nice suit.
> 
> ...




Wah!! I wish my suit was that awesome!!!!!
Okey, I'm bringing this back to life! I lurves..MY SUIT.

In essence, I don't find suits..to be _hot_. I do find them fascinating for their craftsmanship and simply because they are sooooooooo cute sometimes. Maybe it's because I'm female, or maybe it's because I'm not a sicko..

But, do I look creepy?????


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



kewlhotrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRXbXxWRBs0&feature=channel_page
> 
> I love the animated ears and mouth. Perfectly synced, and very nice suit.
> 
> ...



Um. Loraina is a dude. The suit is a female but the performer is very much a dude.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> Um. Loraina is a dude. The suit is a female but the performer is very much a dude.



Lol :V .


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> Um. Loraina is a dude. The suit is a female but the performer is very much a dude.




Heh, almost had a lollergasm over here. Yesh, sounds like a dood to me.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

The fact of Loraina being a dude is understood. Isn't it?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Defiant said:


> The fact of Loraina being a dude is understood. Isn't it?



Some may not know. The person above said a woman that goes by Loraina. So I guess it isn't totally understood right? o.0


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Safe assumption is : if it looks female , then it isn't. This rule is correct more often than not.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Defiant said:


> Safe assumption is : if it looks female , then it isn't. This rule is correct more often than not.



Lol..maybe I should have boobs on my suit then. Cuz it would look female and I am female! That would totally mess people up on their assumptions.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



shebawolf145 said:


> Lol..maybe I should have boobs on my suit then. Cuz it would look female and I am female! That would totally mess people up on their assumptions.



No, that'll totally ruin our trap detection system D: .


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R67l3oPeEGE

but i think it's the dance that makes it sexy


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Speaking of sexy dancing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoBgaxe_SVs&fmt=6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewo-RWtEOT4&fmt=6

<3 fursuits


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

lol thread hijack to post sexy dances!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8huG1B6ITmo&feature=related


----------



## whumpa (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67997687@N00/3239391875/in/set-72157613131478129/

I wish I knew who this is or how to contact him!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



SoldierofTwilight said:


> Heh, almost had a lollergasm over here. Yesh, sounds like a dood to me.



are you sure? did not sound distinctly male to me, i mean my cousin is a female (born female BTW) and has a hella deep voice like that


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Beastcub said:


> are you sure? did not sound distinctly male to me, i mean my cousin is a female (born female BTW) and has a hella deep voice like that



yea..pretty sure it is a dude. I think even somewhere he says he's a guy.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Um, I wouldn't really call them hot. 
And I can't say I'd ever really want one unless, y'know it was really well made.


----------



## kewlhotrod (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I'm sorry, Loirana is a female. On her webpage before it was deleted she was recognized as a female. Also, it's a controversy in the comments, if you'd read, and she said herself, along with many others, that she is female.

The head masks her voice and makes it sound manly. Distortion is only an addon.

Besides, it really doesn't matter, but for the record, she's a she.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



kewlhotrod said:


> I'm sorry, Loirana is a female. On her webpage before it was deleted she was recognized as a female. Also, it's a controversy in the comments, if you'd read, and she said herself, along with many others, that she is female.
> 
> The head masks her voice and makes it sound manly. Distortion is only an addon.
> 
> Besides, it really doesn't matter, but for the record, she's a she.



This video makes me not believe a word you just said.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKY-Fw7aFk&feature=channel_page


----------



## Kesslan (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



SoldierofTwilight said:


> Wah!! I wish my suit was that awesome!!!!!
> Okey, I'm bringing this back to life! I lurves..MY SUIT.
> 
> In essence, I don't find suits..to be _hot_. I do find them fascinating for their craftsmanship and simply because they are sooooooooo cute sometimes. Maybe it's because I'm female, or maybe it's because I'm not a sicko..
> ...


 

I would risk saying yes. Just to tease you, except then something makes me belive you would hunt me down while riding your motorcycle and wielding a baseball bat


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kesslan said:


> I would risk saying yes. Just to tease you, except then something makes me belive you would hunt me down while riding your motorcycle and wielding a baseball bat



Bwahahahahha. ;}

Then you are right. Lawl. But, instead of a baseball bat, this chick packs heat. ^_^


----------



## SinopaTehFox (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

the anime people cosplay
we fursuit
nothing wrong with playing pretend


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Wow so many narrow-minded ppl. Fursuits are fucking sexy! End of story!


----------



## DefiantFox (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I see fursuits as art...
There's great art out there...
But there is also crappy art...

I love a great fursuit!


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i do not drool over them in a "that's hot way"
but i do drool over them in a "damnit i need to improve my skills so i can make THAT" kind of way


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Smexi Foxness said:


> Wow so many narrow-minded ppl. Fursuits are fucking sexy! End of story!



if sexy = adorable and somewhat cute than yes^^


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Beastcub said:


> i do drool over them in a "damnit i need to improve my skills so i can make THAT" kind of way



*nods* thats the way I drool over them somtimes


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Smexi Foxness said:


> Wow so many narrow-minded ppl. Fursuits are fucking sexy! End of story!



If sexy = creepy as hell then yes, I wholeheartedly agree :V .


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Whitenoise said:


> If sexy = creepy as hell then yes, I wholeheartedly agree :V .



We love you too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Chanticleer said:


> We love you too.



Awww, thanks guy :] .


----------



## Sonata (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I don't think I have seen a single fursuit so far, that I could call "sexy".
There are few, very expensive and well made ones, that are somewhat cool.

In fact, 99% of all fursuits I have seen, look silly, creepy, cheap and/or childish.


----------



## fox423 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I dunno I entered this one not expecting to name any but that EFD by Fluke changed my mind.  Of course it's more so the dance than the fursuit, but still.


----------



## orionvw (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I just wish that when I get a suit, I look as nice in mine as she does in hers....even though its not a full suit, there is something about suit and personality that really works together in these photos. 

She just seems so happy. 

http://furry4life.ning.com/photo/2276543:Photo:11794?context=user


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1987834/ .. i like that myself


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Not exactly a fursuit but ...

http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html

Red Shetland!

*murr ...*

_Kellan_


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Not exactly a fursuit but ...
> 
> http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD
WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Xaerun said:


> OH MY GOD
> WHAT THE FUCK



Hmm, did your brain just break?

That's Kishma Danielle as Jim Groat's Red Shetland character.

haven't been around the fandom very long, I see ...

*snickers*


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Not exactly a fursuit but ...
> 
> http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html
> 
> ...



My mind D: !


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I like fursuits, but the thought of having sex in one is pretty scary. And disgusting. 
But i mean, I think they're fun and cute, and it's fun to run around as a giant animal-person for a little bit every once in a while. 

For me they're fun to make and perform in and interact with, but i think that some people take them waaay too far into a no-no zone.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hmm, did your brain just break?
> 
> That's Kishma Danielle as Jim Groat's Red Shetland character.
> 
> ...



I wasn't the only one that felt that way.
What has been seen...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I'm a fursuiter, but I don't find fursuits sexy or attractive. I mean, um, they're giant costumes. Even the best ones don't look exactly lifelike. 

I do enjoy fursuiting, because it's fun to goof around and pretend to be something you're not. The basis of most every cosplay, I'd be willing to venture.


----------



## Kayote (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits are okay, some are really cute.

But like, I really got to thinking about it, and...like, if I had a fursuit...what the fuck would I do with it? After I am done sweating my ass off in a mascot costume, I shove it back into the closet? Ew...creepy. xD
I was hugging a few of the fursuiters at FF, and all were sweaty and smelly. LOL I didn't find that attractive, and it didn't make me WANT to have one.
BUT.
They are cute. 
From a distance. LOL


----------



## Kesslan (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



SoldierofTwilight said:


> Bwahahahahha. ;}
> 
> Then you are right. Lawl. But, instead of a baseball bat, this chick packs heat. ^_^


 
Your in heat what? 

*flees the no doubt incomming revenge at the dig*

Pshhh packing heat, like youd' be the only one! This kitty is joining the army


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Hmm, did your brain just break?
> 
> That's Kishma Danielle as Jim Groat's Red Shetland character.
> 
> ...



i know the character...but the skin tone makes me go D:
if she had on a lycra bodysuit so she was redish not skin tone (and the mask was too) then it would be really cool
but as-is its a furless horse which even a real live furless horse makes be go DX


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Beastcub said:


> i know the character...but the skin tone makes me go D:
> if she had on a lycra bodysuit so she was redish not skin tone (and the mask was too) then it would be really cool
> but as-is its a furless horse which even a real live furless horse makes be go DX



I don't know why Kishma didn't wear a bodysuit ... they were widely available at that time. I also know they could be had in a rainbow of colors because my wife had one (custom made) in a tannish-orange and white that we put tiger stripes onto. I remember the company had about 6 colors of 'nude' available.

Red Shetland kept changing colors in her comix but she started out very skintone. The mighty mare's color never went total red to match her hair but two covers had her kinda red-tinted. Gotta remember she was a parody of Red Sonya, who was not furry.

_Kel_


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Not exactly a fursuit but ...
> 
> http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html
> 
> ...


you scared me for life


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



lazyredhead said:


> you scared me for life



Well, I said it wasn't exactly a fursuit but what the hey, it's a ton better than some suits I've seen. Sorry if that broke your brain, too.

Kel, the old warhorse


----------



## Molotov-Caracal (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I've seen two of the fursuits posted on page 2 IRL.. and they were both owned by pretty good-looking people. What the hell kind of unlikely nonsense is this?

But I'm browsing for quiet lols at the straight guys posting men in vixen suits. Suits are just cute to me.


----------



## Squattle (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Not exactly a fursuit but ...
> 
> http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html
> 
> ...




Holy shit! It IS Red!! XD Man that's pretty fuckin' cool. Except wasn't her top made of chain mail?..


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Squattle said:


> Holy shit! It IS Red!! XD Man that's pretty fuckin' cool. Except wasn't her top made of chain mail?..



Um, no. Her 'armor' was that little circles of gold-colored metal in a bikini-sorta shape. Had to go look that up for ya.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265184/


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



GummyBear said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265184/



I like that one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

me too, looks nice.
but id like to see a second shot with the kid running away in terror when he/she takes off the head^^


----------



## freedfenrir (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



CaptainCool said:


> me too, looks nice.
> but id like to see a second shot with the kid running away in terror when he/she takes off the head^^



Dude that's just mean.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



freedfenrir said:


> Dude that's just mean.



i know, im sorry...


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Not exactly a fursuit but ...
> 
> http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostRedCC90.html
> 
> ...


Meh, doesn't beat the dolphin or duct tape suits. <(n____n)>


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Well I for one enjoy fursuits in every form and fashion. 

I'm not sure about actually doing someone in a fursuit, or being done in a fursuit more like it, But I definitely love wearing them.


----------



## Lavik (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

sry for necro-ing this thread; I stumbled on it in a google search; and find myself having to add to it.

There's a few in here that come close to making me drool: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxiMPtq8d2E

There's Shadow, at :47 seconds. And Sunny (sketchkat) at: 5:33 seconds. Actually, she's in there more than once, but that's the best shot of her, imo.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2383358
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2383439
these are very sexy.


----------



## midnit (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i think fursuits are awesome , thats arts and theyres nothing sexual about this 

i think too that all those guys that think that if its a female its a male inside are WRONG
i am a women , a mom with a child , and i am cute im not ugly or anything i even have some fanboys that love my drawing and , well , "loves me " as well , so i can say you that fursuiters are not only ugly mans in a suit that dont wants to show theyre face 

whats the fun in fursuiting is to change your life for a moment , never you dreamed to become an animal for a moment , like becoming a dolphin or a dog to feel theyre liberty ? well , i think fursuits are is one tstep toward that dream . 



oh , that arent really a "fursuit" but that girl really is funny :3 that a bit cute too , i had a costume like this before , i need to find my ears back i lost them >< but anyway i dont look cute in it ...( thats not me on the video of course)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D5Sj-9un1Q&feature=related

sorry ,if theres is some errors in my text , im french speaking and its late atm


----------



## Shino (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Yay for dead threads! (I feel obliged to make a refrence to the reanimator song.)

Anywho, personally, I find this to be in the original spirit of the thread. (Yes, SFW.)

I have to agree with the whole male-in-female-suit thing. That's just creepy. I kinda picture them as the same type of fat older guys that troll for 12-yr old boys in chatrooms.

*shiver*

Ok, I'm done resurrecting old threads.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Kilcodo said:


> Let me just say to all these people who say that 'fursuits are creepy and the people in them are creepy'... well, you obviously don't know many fursuiters. All my fursuiting friends are cute, mature and sweet people. Not to mention I know plenty of younger female 'suiters (myself included). So there.



You tell 'em, Killy! 

Heh, well I for one do find some suits sexy.  But mostly I drool over them because of how well made they are, like Beastcub mentioned. But I guess as far as sex appeal goes, Koinu-kun is one of my faves, glad to see some vids of him got up here. Oh, and Vincent! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XhEvTIZhxY 
Funny how I like girls, but I'm talking about male charactersXD I just haven't seen any sexy girl suits I guess =/


----------



## thunder_lizard (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Immelmann said:


> I'm not really into fursuits, but I thought this one was particularly well made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I dunno myself.. but I DO know he's sitting on the hood of an 04-05 Subaru WRX STi..... perhaps he's a member of the local Scooby club here :-? Furs + Fast cars = Flying Fur! 


That being said..I've seen a few that do seriously/ honestly arouse me.. but for the most part I think they're cute/ sexy in a whimsical way..Of course I've been out of the Con circuit for over 10 years now.. so I have no idea to what lengths they've gone...


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I drool at Loriana Vixen's suit only cause it's awesome :3
Flicking ears.. Moving jaw.. Detailed face..-drools-


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1588516/

Not drool or anything, but sweet suits. Duel green doggies <3


----------



## BigBadNightWolf (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i find this one pretty damn gorgeous!!... but not _sexy._ http://bloody-kryptonite.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d21pxlm


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Holy crap, Shino's back!

Anyway, I think that anything made by Beetlecat is absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## Shico (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



RoseHexwit said:


> Anyway, I think that anything made by Beetlecat is absolutely GORGEOUS.


 
I like Clockwork Creatures, Beetlecat and Beastcubs realistic work. 
To me the work of these 3 makers has more "feel" to it than the work of other makers, the faces seem to be so real and alive, and yet at the same time you can see that it is a hand made item...I dunno how to describe it other than that it's like wearable artwork


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Aurora Spencer. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Meadow said:


> Aurora Spencer. :V


 
Slutsuit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Fursuits don't make me "drool", but these guys are inherently sexy.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

The only thing "furry" related that can be sexy in my opinion is something in 2D art form, whether it be pin-up or just plain porn. But certainly not fursuits. 

This is one of my favorite suits though. 
Fucking love it. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mixedcandy/4734358820/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*






by MadeFurYou


----------



## isaac_fox (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

i think that fursuits can be hot but i dont think i wuld ever do anything while wearing one. or to someone who is wearing one. that just seems silly.

i like frisbee
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2121354/


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

fursuits are amazing at times..then you get the creepy huge boob suits, and then the poorly made suits. but still not everyone is a creepy guy under the suits


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Eh, once I see the person under the suits, it almost kinda ruins it for me. Well, sometimes. It depends on the person under it.

EDIT: I have a nasty habit of posting in necro'd threads.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

This is the only one I've ever really found to be particularly adorable. 


Wayco


----------



## shark whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://www.thatshideous.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/chewbacca.jpg

i think this is sexy


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Personally I'm a fan of Qarrezel and all of his/her work. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel/


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



haynari said:


> Yeah. I don't think fursuits are sexy at all.


 
I take the position I think most suiter take. I wouldn't ever have sex in my suit because A. It would be hotter then satan's ass crack in the summer in hell and B. I want to see the person. Sex is a personal bonding on an extremely intimate level. I want to be able to look at the person, and I want them to be able to see me.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Ruchii said:


> Personally I'm a fan of Qarrezel and all of his/her work. :3
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel/


 
Oh hell yes, Qarrezel has some of the best suits out there.

And yes, I think they're sexy :V


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

They're definitely gorgeous. =)  I love Scribble Fox's designs as well.

I'll definitely be going along with a mostly realistic route for my fursuits as well. <3  It's extremely inspirational.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4059176.html




I really love the design and style of Bent-Tail. He is my favorite fursuit ever.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Ohhh I like that fursuit;  His face shows tons of character, making him very interesting.  I personally think every fursuit should, because it gets a bit boring staring at the same neutral face all the time.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

I remember you from the Fursuit Lounge the other day.


----------



## Willow (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Well wasn't that fast.


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

Is there any way to just completely revert this thread to the way it was a little over an hour ago?


----------



## Deo (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*

And just like that, the failtroll died from giving too much lulz to the furries. Who then lived happily ever after. The end.

In other news, I really like the fursuit "Flux". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU He won this years Fursuit Tourney. I am happy to say that I was one of the people who recommended his suit to enter the tournement.


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Deovacuus said:


> And just like that, the failtroll died from giving too much lulz to the furries. Who then lived happily ever after. The end.
> 
> In other news, I really like the fursuit "Flux". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU He won this years Fursuit Tourney. I am happy to say that I was one of the people who recommended his suit to enter the tournement.


 
AWW I saw that video some time ago, I'm never forgetting it.
The adorableness level is astounding.


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Deovacuus said:


> And just like that, the failtroll died from giving too much lulz to the furries. Who then lived happily ever after. The end.
> 
> In other news, I really like the fursuit "Flux". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU He won this years Fursuit Tourney. I am happy to say that I was one of the people who recommended his suit to enter the tournement.



holy crap CUTE FACTOR TO STRONG...CANT RESIST


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 31, 2010)

I remember seeing pictures of this one girl who wasn't exactly in a fursuit but she was wearing skin tight painted clothes and face makeup to look like a cheetah girl, it was extremely hot. If I EVER did fursuiting it would be something similar to that with a tail and ears. I am NOT a fan of mascot suits, you can't see the person underneath's emotions, you could have a pissed off mean fur but all you see is a goofy, smiling, and happy dog with epilepsy.


----------



## Furlow (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Ginger Vixen said:


> Huh ? FYI ... IRL I am a girl. I do not hide this fact. Check out my gallery on FA, there is a RL pic of me there. Also, I don't hide my identity at cons - you'll find me walking around with my buds Zig, Rabbit and Stria. You can find me ... I am the girl in the group. Jeeks ...



Wait, a Real life girl?  *heart attack*  J/K  but ya forgot slap us a link to your FA =^.^=


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Deovacuus said:


> And just like that, the failtroll died from giving too much lulz to the furries. Who then lived happily ever after. The end.
> 
> In other news, I really like the fursuit "Flux". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU He won this years Fursuit Tourney. I am happy to say that I was one of the people who recommended his suit to enter the tournement.


 
Damn, missed the troll.

But holy crap I love Flux. The squeaker in the mouth, man. It's so adorable!


----------



## Deo (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Furlow said:


> Wait, a Real life girl? *heart attack* J/K but ya forgot slap us a link to your FA =^.^=


 
FAF is full of women, FA is full of horny men.
REASON:
This is actual conversations. And lacks porn pictures. LAWL


----------



## Furlow (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Fursuits that make u drool.*



Deovacuus said:


> FAF is full of women, FA is full of horny men.
> REASON:
> This is actual conversations. And lacks porn pictures. LAWL


 
LOL, well she was talkin about her FA acount, but didn't post link to it so could look at what ever art or photos was talking about ;P


----------

